# Simplicity tractor videos



## chipharker (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys, recently I was looking a buying a 06 Conquest but couldnt find much info. Here is a video if you are interested, this guy has several videos about his conquest, the bagger with turbo, and disabling the seat switch.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=817NWfmZhdA[/video]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Chip! The link doesn't work though!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome Chip... It worked for me TB. copy the link and paste into the address bar of your browser... Nice looking Tractor Chip.
Cheers
:cheers: :beer: :aussie:
\


----------

